# Nice film on Insects



## Termite48 (Jun 26, 2011)

I highly recommend to you the foreign film of seventy-four minute duration, which :Employing unique microscopic cameras and powerful specialized microphones, this highly praised French documentary is a fascinating look at the seldom-explored world of insects and other minute creatures as they go about their daily lives. With footage of ladybugs feasting and snails mating to a mystical score by composer Bruno Coulais, the film won five César Awards, including Best Cinematography and Best Music.

Cast:Jacques Perrin, Kristin Scott Thomas Director:Claude Nuridsany, Marie Perennou Genresocumentaries, Foreign Movies, Foreign Documentaries, Science &amp; Nature Documentaries, French Movies This movie is:Understated Availability:Streaming and DVD

This was viewed on NetFlix. It might be available by other licensees. It is also available on DVD. Don't miss it, if you can see it.


----------



## lion (Jun 26, 2011)

I saw it and it was amazing. Do you like life in the undergrowth?


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 26, 2011)

The filming of the various habitats was wonderful from the opening moments soaring through the cloud formations to landing in a grassy meadow, to the various other growth and trees. It is something that if shown on a "big theater screen" would be worth paying whatever the tickets cost.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 26, 2011)

What is the name of the film?


----------



## lion (Jun 26, 2011)

Rich S said:


> The filming of the various habitats was wonderful from the opening moments soaring through the cloud formations to landing in a grassy meadow, to the various other growth and trees. It is something that if shown on a "big theater screen" would be worth paying whatever the tickets cost.


That's where I saw it. It was organized by my school. Do you know it's about 15 years old already?


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 26, 2011)

I did not realize that it was produced that long ago. All the more incredible that they were using analog macro video. I am glad that you saw it in that better venue. I was limited in seeing it on my 21" computer monitor.


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 26, 2011)

I am sorry to have left out the name, as it is "Microcosmos".


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 26, 2011)

Agree with the recommendation...saw it a few weeks ago.


----------



## lion (Jun 26, 2011)

There's a lot more to this movie than just funky photography, it took more than 3 years to complete.


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I saw Microcosmos in Theater a while ago...so boring I thought I would die...

But here is a link to a really nice doc in 2 parts:Shredding skins

Kings of camouflage

http://www.onedayonelink.com/viewtopic.php?id=46080

Scroll down click on "Ici pour voir &amp; telecharger l'épisode 1" for the first part

and "Ici pour voir &amp; telecharger l'épisode 2" second part

Then you have to wait 45 seconds before dowload... :huh: .

Sorry could not find an easier link but it works and it is worth it.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 27, 2011)

lion said:


> I saw it and it was amazing. Do you like life in the undergrowth?


I haven't seen Life in the Undergrowth, but I will check it out!

I watched Microcosmos when it first came out in the U.S. and again a few weeks ago with my kids. I especially liked the part with the caterpillars that all marched in a row, the music made it really dramatic and funny. It's an awesome movie.


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 27, 2011)

Not to wanting to disagree with Nikkko's the word "boring", but that word is pinned to the observer as being bored, not to the film itself in my opinion. It offers some of the best motion pics of insects that one could see fifteen years ago. I am spellbound as are many whom have seen it, when seeing such close up detail. I still recommend it though there may be better to see.


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 28, 2011)

You are right Rich!Insects are always cool to watch.I was really talking about the movie itself.It was overmediatized(is this word exist? :lol: )when they released it...so I got sick with it!Plus there is not talking in that doc,just insects moving over some horrible music(to my taste).BUT the making-of of that movie was very interesting to watch.

Just a funny thing the movie was under titled "The people of the grass".That under title is now the name of a french reggae band! :lol:


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/x15i01_nonomali_arthropodes#videoId=xjjgx7

This is an easier link in streaming so you can watch it is free,no download


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2011)

Added it to my Queue


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the names of the cameras they used for the film or the price range for these things?


----------

